# Perineum I & D abscess in a male



## greerjh

How would you code I & D of perineum abscess in a male?  56405 is for a female...but they both have a perineum. 

Thanks


----------



## OCD_coder

We use 46050 due to the superficial nature of these abscesses.  If the MD has to approach via the rectum then we can use a different CPT code.


----------



## greerjh

Thanks


----------



## robin.morris@lpnt.net

What code would you use if done via rectum?


----------

